# Look who we found at Petsmart today!



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

He's so pretty, the fiance found him for me. The little guy was in a not so good looking cup, but he flared for me and wiggled for my fiance when he saw him. So we need name suggestions now  also, any thoughts on his form? I'm so excited because when I saw him flare, he has a full 180* spread on his caudal fin. I'm not going to breed, but just interested in your opinions of him 

And here's a video of him, because my pictures aren't too good xD

Oh and of course I goofed and posted the pictures upside down haha


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

Despite the upside downess he looks awesome!


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

I watched the video, he is very nice.


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

Haha thank you


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

omg jealous. Very nice find! Any names picked out?


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh wow, amazing find!! 8D SO jealous!!


----------



## Gryphon (Aug 24, 2012)

what a great find! congrats on your new addition. ;-)


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

He is a beauty !


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

Thank you all, and no, we have no clue what to name him xD


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

He looks like a tough betta, I think I would call him Rocky lol. But then again I'm no good with names..


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

*Better pic*

Haha yeah, he is a spunky little fellow, he was one of the most active guys at the store 

Here's a little better picture of him


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

Oh wow he has some nice iridescence on him!


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

Yeah, I _think_ he might be a copper but I can't be positive right now, my lighting right now is not so good, it may be better in the morning


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Is he not dragon?? (I don't know the difference between dragon and copper if this is the case) But I thought the overlapping, solid scales indicated dragon?

*eta* copper is just a color.


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

Yeah, that's what I meant, a copper dragon lol sorry xD


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

Ryuu, Japanese name meaning "dragon spirit."
Kappatsu or Suteki both loosely mean "spunky".

He looks quite exotic and those names sound pretty exotic, lol. He is a beaut, though


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

Ohh nice suggestions!! I kinda like Ryuu... though we have another boy we call Ryujin... xD


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

Japanese names seem to be common for fish haha. Does that mean "Dragon god"?

I kind of like Suteki more than Kappatsu. Of course my next fish will probably be Mitsu (meaning three, since he'd be the third betta fish I've ever had in my life) or maybe Hi Fi because I just love that name.


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

Yeah, I've noticed a lot of betta names are of Japanese or eastern origin xD

Here's a list of names I'm kind of looking at... most are of Norse/Nordic mythology (I'm kind of leaning towards those) The ones in bold are my favorites

Draki
*Drakon
Fafnir
Fraener
Fenrir
Jormungandr/Iormungand/Gromungand*
*Longwei*
*Nidhogg
Ormr
Ormarr*
Ryuu
Tatsuo
*Naga
Veles
Volos
Maur*
Balerion


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

Looks like we were looking at the same list (or two very similar ones) 

Fraener probably would have been my second choice. It rolls off my tongue easier than some of the others. But of course you can choose any name you'd like! I know it's not easy to get that_ right_ one.


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

Haha, we probably are, the fiance likes Kenpachi (from the Bleach series) 

I think we're stuck xD Neither of us can agree on a name lol


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

Oh, haha. I always liked Byakuya and Toshiro


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

Oh wow he is so beautiful!!!! I have trouble naming my own bettas but I like Dime for your boy or maybe you want something a bit more impressive after all he is such a gorgious betta!!


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

Thank you  

and lol, now we're looking at zanpakuto names haha


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

I've always got some of my favorite Japanese names from Bleach... I've watched other animes but Bleach has so many characters and such a wide variety of names to choose from  I wish you guys luck in agreeing on a name  And your new betta is definitely gorgeous.


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

Haha thank you  I'll let you guys know once we settle on something ^^;


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

Yes, definitely let us know! It might be awhile - I remember when my boyfriend and I had to agree on a name for our fish, and our cat.  Hahaha.


----------



## ktbrew (Sep 18, 2012)

What about Katana? Its a japanese sword also commonly known as the samurai sword.


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

Well, so far we've decided to try out the name Skandranon on him, with Skan or Andra for short. Skandranon is the main character from a book called The Black Gryphon (Skan is the Gryphon) and he's black and very vain which seems to fit our little diva lol


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

I like it. It sounds very unique, just like him!


----------



## Phaydra (Nov 20, 2012)

Really nice find there. My Pet local Petsmart never has dragons that look that nice and coopers colored dragons just don't exist in their world.

http://bettaakapes.com/HTML Product/FMHMHMPK/93FM.html

Here is his matching female. Now when do we all get babies? :lol:


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

Haha! I would love to breed him xD unfortunately I don't have room or the money to do so lol

In a few years maybe... but for now he's just a pet, though in a few years he won't be breedable Dx oh well... I'll just have to buy a look-alike and name them for him xD


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

*Settled on a name!!*

Okay, little bit of a bump on an old thread, but as people asked to keep them posted on my new boy's name, here it is. After test running a few different names on him, my fiance and I went to go see Rise of the Guardians and were inspired by the Russian santa character "North" and have decided to name our boy...

wait for it...

Shostakovich!! (Yay for Russian composers!)


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

I like it! It's definitely unique, just like your little guy


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## Mahachai (Sep 15, 2012)

Wow! He is amazing. Petsmart has finally got the right dragon bettas. He reminds me of "War Machine" from Iron Man 2. If I had him I would name him War Machine :twisted: lol. Other than that Shostakovich is an awesome name.

View attachment 69444


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

Yeah, the petsmart in my hometown (where I got him) has really AMAZING fish, the one where I live currently... not so much xD I think it depends on the store a lot of the time, or just plain luck

Haha! War Machine would have been a good name too... need to be careful and not show _that_ one to the fiance or he'll re-name him xD


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

Wow you have an awesome Betta there! Congrats


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Okay, now in Cyrllics!! 
I took Russian for my language credits for my BA and LOVED writing in Russian xD


Okay, seriously, nice name!


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks Kitty Whiskers and Laki!

I would LOVE to learn Russian! 
*has awesome idea*
I think I'm going to go look up how Shostakovich would be written in Russian and write it on his tank or something xD

Well... I found a picture of Shosta's tombstone... that'll work xD


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

*Cryllic alphabet just came back to me* I love the letters. The last letter is "ch" doesn't it look cool?!? "B" is pronounced 'vee' and the backwards N is "ee" So it seems pronunciation seems to stress the "veetch"


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

Cool! haha I've been pronouncing it wrong the whole time, so veetch instead of vitch... got it


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Well. That's just the letter's sound "ee". ^-^ Glad to help! *wants to take Russian again*


----------



## Jessa24 (Dec 1, 2012)

Oh he is gorgeous! I just got a new Betta today too. Poor guys, they keep them in these itty bitty cups. Anyhoo good luck with him! As far as names...I like the Rocky idea and I also like Choco or cocoa because he's got a dark but beautiful coloring.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

She decided to name him Shostakovich  I always feel bad for them in their little tiny cups, too


----------

